# Home Depot?



## hufflepuff (Apr 21, 2021)

Hey, guys, I know I haven't been around in a while. Hopefully you're all doing well. 

I was wondering if anyone here has had experience with Home Depot compared to Spot? Specifically their Fulfillment team compared to OPU/SFS? Turns out my local one may be hiring for it.. and since I genuinely loved fulfillment,  I'm curious about it. 

Anybody with comparisons of the two?

Or any suggestions of other places with similar fulfillment departments?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 21, 2021)

keep in mind, some orders require you to lift sheetrock, cement, cabinet, tiles , lumber etc.
Its a much more relaxed environment, infs are not frowned upon, if HD is out of stock or you can’t find an item, they call the customer and offer alternatives.
There is BOPIS (buy online pick up in store) aka OPU
There is also “delivery” aka “SFS” and that requires you to build pallets, strap lumber, stack bricks, mulch, cement and other heavy building materials. It’s pretty labor intensive.
You are also expected to fetch staged items from receiving, and other hold locations, these items include but not limited to doors, bathtubs, vanities, cement, bricks, mulch etc.

About 50% of the time you are looking for someone with a lift/reach license to get stuff down from high locations.

TLDR; its a lot like Target fulfillment, with the addition of very heavy merchandise and less micromanaging.


----------



## hufflepuff (Apr 21, 2021)

Planosss said:


> keep in mind, some orders require you to lift sheetrock, cement, cabinet, tiles , lumber etc.
> Its a much more relaxed environment, infs are not frowned upon, if HD is out of stock or you can’t find an item, they call the customer and offer alternatives.
> There is BOPIS (buy online pick up in store) aka OPU
> There is also “delivery” aka “SFS” and that requires you to build pallets, strap lumber, stack bricks, mulch, cement and other heavy building materials. It’s pretty labor intensive.
> ...




Thank you so much for this! It's great information. As far as the heavy lifting, I assumed it might be kind of similar to picking ship alones all day. Would BOPIS & Delivery typically fall onto the same team or might there be people who only work one or the other?

And would the team member usually be the one to stop and call the customer for alternatives amidst picking other orders?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 21, 2021)

You might want to apply at an auto parts store too.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 21, 2021)

hufflepuff said:


> Thank you so much for this! It's great information. As far as the heavy lifting, I assumed it might be kind of similar to picking ship alones all day. Would BOPIS & Delivery typically fall onto the same team or might there be people who only work one or the other?
> 
> And would the team member usually be the one to stop and call the customer for alternatives amidst picking other orders?


Typically BOPIS and delivery has dedicated  associates, all fulfillment associates know how to do BOPIS, but there’s extra training for delivery. You will start off doing BOPIS but if you show initiative you might be considered for delivery (so, don’t). 
Hand stacking 100+ pressure treated 4x4, or decking is exhausting. Some of the pallets you build for delivery are awkward. There’s more freedom doing deliveries, on BOPIS you are just the service desk bitch.
During my time at HD, the service desk supervisor would call to offer alternatives to customers.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Apr 21, 2021)

Apply at the post office too or Fedex. Call centers are places you might wanna look into. Temp jobs can turn into permanent ones try that. Use work force. I'm just glad you didn't go back to the spot.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 21, 2021)

I don’t have any specific info to compare OPU/SFS between Spot and Home Depot, but a friend worked at Home Depot and was treated well and very happy there. May be ASANTS, but hours were consistent, and were not cut when sales dropped. Good luck!


----------



## TheCartGuy (Apr 21, 2021)

As an ex-employee of both (not specifically OPU/Flex), Home Depot is better.
But like all places of employment, it depends on your management and co-workers.


----------



## Caliwest (Apr 21, 2021)

TheCartGuy said:


> As an ex-employee of both (not specifically OPU/Flex), Home Depot is a better.
> But like all places of employment, it depends on your management and co-workers.


If youre front end at HD you deal with "karen" contractors....


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 22, 2021)

Very relaxed work environment.. Home Depot associates are for the most part knowledgeable about the department they work in.
Plumbing guy helped me find a flange and explained what it was. 
Management was laid back as well, a little too much at times.
Good company overall.


----------



## TheCartGuy (Apr 22, 2021)

Caliwest said:


> If youre front end at HD you deal with "karen" contractors....


But some are no worse than Target's Karen's.


----------



## hufflepuff (May 10, 2021)

Y'all are gonna disown me when I tell you this but I ended up at amazon. Still in the onboarding process but yeah. Will see how it turns out.


----------

